# Tamiya TA02 twin motor conversion



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

So anyway, here's my crackpot idea. I have a tamiya TA02 that's a parts chassis. The tub is broke, the front gearcase is broke, it's missing a couple things, basically needs an investment equal to a runner chassis from ebay. 

The TA02 is rear motor, 4wd with a shaft connecting the front and rear gear cases. Found under the F150 stadium truck and several cars, so it's not a monster truck chassis.

The FF01 chassis appears to be a front wheel drive version of a TA02, complete with front mounted motor and a dummy block where the rear gear case goes on the 4wd TA02. They're not very popular and turn up cheap. 

After studying photos, I'm convinced the front drive chassis will accept a rear gear case & suspension from a TA02. Meaning each gear case would have it's own motor.

What do ya think the end vehicle would be like? Should I do this???


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

That would be interesting i have the f-150 and love that little thing but also ive thought of wideing the truck with the tamiya top force front and rear suspension with the longer drive shafts it can be done,why not your idea.Good luck.


----------

